# Johnson Sprite



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody use these for ladyfish or anything else off the surf? I've had luck in the past but I don't here them mentioned as much as the gotchas. Anybody use the teasers that come with them?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

bump:sleeping


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

A gold spoon is a really good for redfish, but I would prefer a jig in the surf. I don't think I have ever actually selected any lure with ladyfish in mind as a target thatI can remember. Pretty much they will eat a cigarette butt if it is moving fast enough. 

I don't know if I helped or not, but there ya go.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ladyfish, bluefish, mackeral and redfish will eat them in the surf...People prefer jigs(forpompano) and gotchas beacause they cast further it think


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like to catch my ladyfish on a gotcha too. Have you ever live baited them?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

You can catch pretty much everything on a johnson sprite. My ideal surf lure is like a 1/2-1 oz diamond jig or something similar. You can fire it a long way and it works well for ladies, blues, etc.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think id waste my live bait on skippies...they would eat poop on a stick


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't tried the gotchas. I hope they have a few at half hitch tackle.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

I have visited the Perdido Key/Pensacola area 7 of the past 8 years. I have always fished behind the condos along Perdido Key in the Gulf. I've primarily used the the 1/4th ounce Silver Johnson Sprite Spoon with the red treble hook shank cover. I caught and released hundreds of fish of various species. The reason I like the spoon as opposed to the heavier Gotcha's is that the Gotcha's sink quicker. Sometimes varying the retrieval rate gets the bite. The spoon stays up longer in the wave trough and I can use a twitch or jerk on occasion to make it look like a fleeing/injured baitfish. The Johnson Sprite spoon is the most versatile surf lure I've used.

I will say this. Daybreak is the time to be surf fishing. The tides are important, but I've never failed to catch some type of fish if I was fishing at first light. 

This September, I plan on trying some new swimbaits in the surf. Does anyone have experience with an effective one or more?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I had great success once again with the Johnson Sprite on my trip to the San destin resort. I caught plenty of ladyfish that I later used for bait. I will post what I caught with the cut ladyfish later.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Try a diamond jig in the 1/3 or 1/2 oz. size. They come in three packs. You can cast them a lot farther than a Johnson Sprite and work them much faster. They will let you cover a lot more water and reach fish that you could never get to with a sprite. Another beauty part about the diamond jig is it is a single hook lure so you don't have to fool with treble hooks. The gotcha is a great lure for the surf. Just make sure you get the ones that have a treble hook up front and a single hook coming out the end of the lure. Take some good cutters and get rid of the front treble hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnson Sprite is a great all aroung go to lure. I have caught just about everything that swims with it.


----------

